# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  l'diteur d'ERP Qualiac renforce sa prsence dans le secteur bancaire

## Djug

*l'diteur d'ERP Qualiac renforce sa prsence dans le secteur bancaire*

Dj trs prsent dans le secteur bancaire, l'diteur d'ERP Qualiac a sign rcemment avec la Caisse d'pargne Provence Alpes Corse (CEPAC). Un projet sous forme de dfi pour Qualiac qui, contrairement  ses habitudes, est parti dun rfrentiel existant pour limplmentation de son ERP.

La CEPAC, avec 264 agences, 2.550 collaborateurs et 2.100.000 clients, est le premier tablissement financier de la faade mditerranenne.

Les premiers contacts entre cette structure et Qualiac sont intervenus au cours du premier trimestre 2007 avec l'excution de prsentations de l'ERP Qualiac et un diagnostic des besoins fonctionnels de l'tablissement bancaire.

A la suite de ces premires rencontres, au 1er trimestre 2008, la CEPAC nomme une assistance  matrise d'ouvrage pour vrifier l'aptitude de l'diteur et du progiciel  rpondre aux besoins et contraintes de lorganisation de la CEPAC, dans le cadre dun projet de mise en uvre sappuyant sur un core-model existant dans une autre rgion CE. L'diteur dcide alors d'intgrer son partenaire Micropole-Univers au projet. Le binme s'engage sur des rsultats fonctionnels, un budget et une dure.

Les deux socits sont confrontes  une mthodologie assez atypique, le point de dpart du dploiement tant une copie du rfrentiel utilis par la Caisse d'pargne Cte d'Azur (dj client Qualiac). "C'est un cas exceptionnel, d'habitude nous partons d'une "feuille blanche" et non d'un existant. Cela prouve notre capacit  scuriser un projet en partant d'une base prcise" affirme Thierry Grapain Responsable Commercial Ventes Directes chez Qualiac.

*GRER LES FLUX COMPLEXES DES DPENSES*

Le dmarrage de l'implmentation intervient  la fin du mois d'aot 2008, Qualiac ayant dcid de s'adjoindre les comptences de son partenaire Micropole-Univers. L'objectif est de remplacer une solution obsolte qui tourne sur Mainframe tout en s'engageant techniquement sur la reprise des donnes.

_"En travaillant au cot de Micropole-Univers sur un challenge tel que celui propos, nous montrons un signe fort de la confiance mutuelle que s'accordent un diteur et son partenaire"_ tient  souligner Thierry Grapain.

Les enjeux du projet sarticulent autour de la matrise de la chane des dpenses et des investissements en s'adaptant  des contraintes de systme d'information trs complexes et des outils d'interoprabilit trs avancs. La mise en production intervient au dbut fvrier 2009 et en moins de 6 mois, le projet est finalis.


La bonne implmentation de Qualiac au sein de plusieurs Caisses d'pargne et dans le secteur bancaire en gnral avec des rfrences comme Banque Accord ou Groupe Arkea ainsi que la satisfaction de ces clients utilisant dj l'ERP, ont confort la CEPAC dans le choix de Qualiac. La prsentation de qualit et la capacit  rpondre aux besoins noncs par la matrise d'ouvrage, (budget, dure, rsultats) ont renforc la dcision de l'tablissement bancaire.

*EXTENSION DU RAYONNEMENT DE L'ERP A COURT TERME*


La CEPAC tant trs satisfaite du rsultat obtenu, une extension des prestations est prvue pour accrotre le rayonnement de l'ERP Qualiac au sein de la structure dans un second lot. D'autres populations sont vises et la CEPAC a donc mis le souhait dtendre les fonctionnalits de la solution.
_
"Le dveloppement est rellement enclench. Le fonctionnement tant trs bon, nous nous orientons vers un projet  long terme. La CEPAC a en effet dcouvert une profondeur fonctionnelle qu'elle ne souponnait pas et qui n'tait d'ailleurs pas forcment prvue au dpart. Nous sommes d'ailleurs prts  accompagner, plus gnralement la rorganisation dentreprises du secteur bancaire et bien entendu  tenir de tels projets auprs de nouvelles Caisses d'pargne_ " signale Thierry Grapain.

Cette russite positionne plus que jamais Qualiac comme une relle alternative face aux principaux diteurs du march, notamment au vu des cots et des dlais de mise en oeuvre.

- Caisses d'pargne utilisatrices de l'ERP Qualiac : Cte-d'Azur, Provence-Alpes-Corse, Pas-de-Calais, Picardie.
- Modules choisis pour le projet CEPAC : Comptabilit/Finances, Immobilisations, Achats, Workflow.
* 

A Propos de Qualiac :*

Cr en 1979, Qualiac est un diteur spcialis dans la conception, la distribution et la mise en oeuvre de solutions de gestion intgres sur le march ERP, destines aux entreprises, industries ou organisations nationales et internationales de tous secteurs. Avec plus de 400 sites installs et 20000 utilisateurs, Qualiac a construit sa notorit sur la satisfaction totale de ses clients. Aujourd'hui, Qualiac s'impose comme l'alternative sur le march ERP, face aux grands diteurs, grce  deux solutions intgrant l'approche par processus :

- Qualiac ERP Finances
- Qualiac ERP Production

Qualiac propose en direct ou via des partenaires intgrateurs une gamme complte de services :

- une mthodologie d'implmentation par phases adapte  chaque projet.
- un accompagnement utilisateurs sur le long terme.

www.qualiac.com

----------

